# Measuring calories burned in a day



## IronSlingah (Dec 19, 2003)

Is there anyway to calculate how much calories a person burns in a day while not working out? 
Im trying to perfect my diet but i have no idea how much calories im actually burining outside the gym. Last time i checked i was 6ft 198@15% BF is it safe to assume i burn over 2500 calories a day as a student? 
I want to loose about 500 calories a day to preserve as much LBM i can while i get down to 8% BF so its important for me to know how much calories i can take in and still have a 500cal deficit.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Dec 19, 2003)

Check out the Polar Watches.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 19, 2003)

There is a mathmatical way....Give me a couple secs.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 19, 2003)

Okay.  For women:  Add a zero to your weight and then add your weight. Using the formula, your expected resting calories needs would be 2,100 a day.

The number of calories you burn each day varies depending on body weight, body composition, metabolism and activity level.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 19, 2003)

For men: Add a zero to your weight and then add twice your weight. For women: Add a zero to your weight and then add your weight. Using the formula, your expected resting calories needs would be 2,100 a day.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 19, 2003)

for women who have desk jobs and work out.

you probably burn one-half again your resting needs. 


You'll be interested to know that, according to the National Research Council, the average woman (5'4", medium frame, not too thin, not too fat) who does not exercise needs 1,600-2,400 calories a day to maintain body weight. The average man requires 2,300-3000 calories a day to do the same.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 19, 2003)

If a stable eating pattern doesn't do the trick for you, the next step is to cut your calories slightly and increase your activity level slightly. Start by subtracting 250 calories from your normal eating pattern -- eating one less egg and dropping two slices of bread would do it -- and adding 250 calories worth of activity -- two and one-half miles of jogging or walking. These two easily tolerated changes will result in a fat loss of about one pound each week. In the long run, I believe you'll discover that eating regular, planned meals will give you more control over your body fat than counting calories


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 19, 2003)

This is all I have time for....if this doesn't answer your question...I'm sorry.


----------



## atherjen (Dec 19, 2003)

great info Babs!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Dec 19, 2003)

www.fitday.com plug ad jug ...


----------



## IronSlingah (Dec 20, 2003)

Yeah thanks Babs u went the extra mile that formula was really usefull.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks you guys!

Merry Christmas


----------

